# septic systems and ink/chemical disposal



## murphprinting (Sep 11, 2010)

i am thinking of setting up a garage shop, my concerns are with disposing inks/cleaners and other chemicals down the drain. is there a safe way or none at all?

thanks for all your help


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would not want any ink or emulsion to go down the drain. The emulsion, and ink will cause serioue problems later on down the road. You can make a filtration system. Let your drain dump into a screen you can use a 86 mesh this will catch the emulsion, and the ink. The water will pass through you can set up a sump pump that will then push the water down the drain.


----------



## murphprinting (Sep 11, 2010)

thank you jasonsc310,
that seems to make good sense. 
how bout the effects of some of the chemicals? are there others using their septic in a home based set up that have recomendations?
thank you all for the help


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I use all Franmar chemicals. They are soybean based which means biodegradable. I am also on a septic system and have not had a problem in 5 years. Just make sure that you get as much ink off as you can. As for the emulsion, mine becomes liquid when reclaiming so a trap would not be able to catch it.

Frank


----------



## murphprinting (Sep 11, 2010)

will these inks work with an automated machine?


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

murphprinting said:


> will these inks work with an automated machine?


These are screen cleaning chemicals. As for inks - plastisol is plastisol no matter who you buy it from.


----------



## screen260 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm on a septic system and also use Franmar chemicals. Recently I purchaced a Blackline waste water filter that is made for shops on a septic. It filters out ink and emulsion solids before it goes down the drain. It's pretty pricey but I guess it's cheaper than a septic system. I bought it from www.calibratedsps.com


----------

